# Deer Lottery Question



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get drawn for an antlerless tag ( 2nd choice) this year. The first thing I always do is check to make sure everything on the tag is correct. As I looked at my license number I though it was kind of neat to have drawn license number 346, I never had that low a number before but then got to wonder how I got 2nd choice if my number was that low. Am I wrong in thinking they start at 1 and increase numbers as they draw names? If they do indeed start at number 1 then how did I get denied 1st choice?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know that they draw all first choices before they start on second choices.So if you got a second choice that means that there were doe tags left over after the first draw.I would guess that maybe you got tag number 346 in the unit not overall.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Ken. That's what my father thought also. I should have still drawn a "buck" tag though. There were 1600 antlered tags in my unit available so I should have drawn one of those, not a antlerless. It just seems weird to me, a number that low, whether overall or just my unit should have still got me an any antlered tag.


----------

